# Big Menhaden in the bayous?



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anybody seen or been netting the big menhaden early A.M. in any of the bayous? Just wondering b/c I haven't heard much about them and we didn't see any last Monday coming out of Grande


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

up in the escambia bayousthey are hard to miss, i had a net full yesterday it took me and two other people to get it in the boat they were all about 10 12 inches and had 3 mullet mixed in with it, look around mulat bayou mainly

p.s where is the add signature button


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard the same thing. There are also a few in Texar but not in the numbers that they are up towards escambia.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hewes22 p.s where is the add signature button*


*

Control Panel then look to the left under your profile edit signature.*


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah there are loads of them in Mulat right now. You could probably blind throw and get as many as you wanted!


----------

